# SGB Dividend - 28th Nov



## vee303 (3 November 2005)

just wondering if anyone else is thinking about buying into st george for the dividend of 70 cents per share .. ex-dividend date on the 28th of nov.

if so would u sell on the ex-dividend date or hang onto them? looking back over the years there has always been a slight downturn in the price action following the dividend but it has always recovered higher. it looks like a great medium term investment. thoughts?


----------



## visual (5 February 2006)

Re:new campaign by sgb to attract people with no deposit for their home loans,does anyone feel that it`s going to send the price into the red tomorrow.Personally it smells of 80`s excess for my liking,but i could be wrong.


----------

